# 2000 Lincoln Navigator



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

For reasons unknown, my brother has offered to give me (as in a gift) his 2000 Lincoln Navigator. 63K miles, garage kept, tip top shape, 4WD, air suspension, towing package, skid plate package, the works.

Ok, not to look a gift horse in the mouth but I know nothing about this vehicle other than it is huge, has a Triton 5.4 V8 and is pretty much a beast. I am going to get it next month. I guess i'll give my Villager to someone I know who has no car at all, but does anyone have any tips/head's up on the Navigator? Any advice on the common issues or preventive maintenance on this vehicle? Thanks.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Keep the oil changed regular and don't use cheap filters. They tend to come apart and plug oil passages in the head.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

They are a nice truck. Spark plug boots Crack over time and cause misfires. With your age I would replace plugs and plug boots. Not really due by mileage but good pm.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Special precautions are a must for changing plugs in these engines. With aluminum heads and only a few threads damage can easily be done. There is a procedure for changing plugs and it needs to be followed, correct plug torque is crucial. 

These engines have been known to spit spark plugs. This is usually due to routine maintenance being ignored, or an incompetent mechanic involved in plug changes. The plug torque is very low, only like 12-14 lb-ft and plugs can work loose over time causing damage to the threads in the head. Over-tightening can easily lead to stripped plug holes. I have both a 5.4 van and a 6.8 v10 in my truck which is basically an identical engine, it just has two more cylinders. I have not had a single plug issue with either engine in 15 years. 

If you ever do have a problem, correct repair is equally important. A time-sert type insert is by far the best solution and the only one I would allow. The repair can easily be done without engine disassembly. Your local Ford dealer should be well versed in either situation.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Remember, the engine in a Navigator is a DOHC, so it wouldn't be the same specs necessarily as the Expedition.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

From what I am reading, the triton in the Navigator is 32 valve, which has the possible issue of the plug tip shearing off and having to be extracted with a special tool. The "spitting plugs" issue (from what I read) afflicts the non-32 valve version of the triton. I will ask him if he has changed the plugs. He had the air suspension system repaired and new brake lines about 4 years ago. It has had all the scheduled maintenance over the years.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

It is the 3 valve that plugs broke off in. 32 valve (4 valve)was pretty solid.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

One issue with the 32 valve in the cars for sure was water leaking past the coil cover and shorting coils. I can't remember if it was an issue in the trucks. The fix was to reseal the coil covers.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Easy enough to see if water is leaking. You will see water spots under the cover in the corners.


----------



## Trapper6 (Nov 25, 2015)

I think you might be in for a surprise when it comes to gas mileage. With a Navigator in 4x4 configuration, the name gas hog is in capital letters. Expect 10-12 mpgs. Might get as good as 14 hiway. Good engine though making 300HP. Gears should be 3.73 in the axles which is required to pull the near 6000lbs of steel and plastic. Make sure that the transmission fluid gets changed every 35,000 miles and that truck will have a Traction Lok rear differential. There is an additive that is required when changing the rear axle fluid. It is alcohol based so it needs to be changed every 35,000 miles or expect high corrosion in the axle. The additive is hydroscopic is the issue and will suck moisture from the air leaving you with an axle full of water. At 16 years old, expect hoses and belts to be toast unless they've been replaced. I'd suggest flushing the radiator and new anti-freeze. Todays anti-freeze has a tendency to create acids as it ages which creates an electrolyte. That makes small amounts of voltage in the radiator and that leads to pinholes in the system. NEVER run an anti-freeze more than 3 years regardless of makers claims. While it may still work as an anti-freeze, it's eating your cooling system. Your engine was speced for an API SL oil in SAE 5w-30. Motorcraft is a good oil for that truck for normal driving. If you like synthetic, Pennzoil Platinum has the best formulation these days with the lowest NOACK.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh yeah, another thing. Before you jack it up, you MUST turn off the automatic leveling suspension. If you don't, the computer will continue to pump up the airbags until they burst.


----------

